# The best DIY type Planted Tank shop in the US ?



## BubblingUnder (14 Jul 2018)

I meant to post this before but forgot, plant heavy shop visit to San Francisco aquatic shop by Aquarium Co-Op, 40y years old !

Deep Sand beds to de-nitrify (seen it in salt but not freshwater)
DIY CO2 in tank bottle chambers with foam float for CO2 in multiple tanks
Moss bridges on tank surface all tanks stuffed with plants
No water changes, just evaporation (27 year record in one tank)
Fish Breeding in the tanks
DIY Led lighting



Pure retail plant porn...……


----------



## Edvet (14 Jul 2018)

Lovely vid, thank you for that. I agree i like these shops with a lot of strange quirky things. Not entirely sure it's all very safe, but i've been known to balance a light on the edge of a tank.
Catching some of those fish will probably a nightmare.


----------



## BubblingUnder (14 Jul 2018)

I must admit some of the US electrical practices I've seen on YouTube are quite 'interesting' shall we say. Definitely a bit of a challenge catching the fish but after 40 years he must be good at it (two small nets & a lot of patience I think). The moss bridges on the surface were quite inventive & the corks I use in my aquarium have also been colonised by moss, but I didn't buy it originally.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jul 2018)

Great video


----------



## zozo (14 Jul 2018)

Yes realy cool..  Near my place also is such a pet shop that is already runs in the same family at the same location for genrations. An old warehouse big as half a socker field and than the same space outdoors with sheds stacked to the cieling. Unfortunately their aqaurium section isn't as beatifull as this one.. But has crates of driftwood standing outdoors and sells per kilo instead of per piece. What i love is the new old stock things that are no longer available in other regular stores. That are to find in such places.


----------



## Edvet (14 Jul 2018)

That's why i hate gardeningcentres these days. I used to go to small family run ones where there were lots and lots of different plants, also old one they hadn't sold, stuck somewhere on the back in the corner, still cared for, grown out, real finds. THe owner went and bought plants he liked  in different places, they where all different.
Nowadays it doesn't matter where you go to a garden centre, they all have the same plants, all in the same sizes, and most of the centre is filled with furniture, tools, all kind of housedesign stuff the design team thinks we need to find cool, there is a (bad) aquarium part, a ( bad) pet part with actual live ( very bad) pets, pet food and pet stuff, and from Oktober till february 85 % is filled with christmas stuf.............
Gimme back the old ones,.............realy


----------



## zozo (15 Jul 2018)

Edvet said:


> Gimme back the old ones,.............realy



If you ever get down south, you can hop into this one to snif some nostalgia.. I live my whole live in the very same neighbourhood never moved and this one was as long as remember always there and never changed. They have 40 year old stuff still in the rack in the original box. 1970 Eheim collectors items. 
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=nl&pb=!1s0x47c0bce10e96b0ed:0x925d795fbfabc420!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipMuu8zm7A-OBag6l7WLOotTe5J-37QF7xlMAVbv=w214-h143-k-no!5smerakal - Google zoeken&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipM32PU-_N_Gdubqhi_T-7c8JhxZdujk1sxfnew1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwie_dao0aDcAhUHzaQKHfVPDJ8QoioIeTAN


----------

